# beretta AL391 urika gold anyone have one ?



## steelyguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking for any info good or bad about this gun hands on experiance is always the best advice.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I've owned a 391 Extrema and although it's not the same as the 391 you own, all I can tell ya is THEY ARE GREAT!


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

used a B-391 in 2006 0n a dove hunting trip to argentina.

3 days and 4500 rounds ( not a typo ...yes 4500 rounds ) not even one malfunction.

returned home to America and immediately bought a 391 in synthetic stocked wetlands advantage camo for duck hunting and it has become my go-to field shotgun for everything from woodcock to turkeys.

good balance , shoulders like its a part of me and works each and every time i pull the trigger. Just love this shotgun


----------



## steelyguy (Jan 16, 2009)

can't wait to pick it up its alot lighter and slimmer than my super-x I think it'll be nice for trap and early ducks or even late ducks because I shoot 3in shells most of the time any way 3 1/2 shells are over rated most of the time your velocity is increased more than the shot count. does yours have the optima barrel and what seems to pattern best? I don't know what year this gun is or how to find out. All I know is its an AL391 urika gold ducks unlimited editon sure is pretty.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I have an "Optima Plus" barrel and I get my best patterns with a light modified and #2 3 inch Kent Fast Steel. Improved Cylnder is a close second.


----------



## rar47 (Mar 25, 2008)

steelyguy said:


> Looking for any info good or bad about this gun hands on experiance is always the best advice.


I have three AL391. A 12ga. Urika Gold Sporting, a 20ga. Urika Gold Sporting and a 20ga. Uriks Field. Love them all. Great guns. Just do some basic cleaning every 500 shots and your good to go. The 12ga. has about 3000 rounds through it without a hangup. At 5000 rounds I will do a complete clean. Can't say enough good about these guns.


----------

